# picking up a new 92 soon. anything I need to know?



## donn12 (Jan 1, 2012)

I am pretty close to getting a 92FS Inox 15 rounds. I can tell if any of these are made in Italy or not. Does it matter? How can you tell if so? Anything else? I would 
hate to drop $700 on a gun and find out I missed something! anything about that gun in particular I need to know or consider? I am thinking about a lazer sight and I cant decide if I should get that immediately or wait.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Trust me on this one because I know, you will not go wrong with the Model 92, it is a great gun! Mine is.


----------



## Jonesy (Sep 13, 2011)

I have to agree with 'berettatoter' on this one.. I have 2 of these a 92 Compact and a 92fs.. I have had several different brands of pistols since but STILL have BOTH 92's and would NOT sell or trade them.. 

Get the 92! You will NOT be sorry!


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

I also have a 92FS and a 92FS Compact L. both are superb guns. Have you decided on it yet?


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Yep, one of the best pistol designs in the world. I have a 1993 92G and it's one of my favorites and not going anywhere. In my opinion and experience owning both, Italy or U.S. manufacture doesn't matter, most likely you're Inox will be made in Italy and the way to tell is that it will say made in Italy on the slide. Mine was manufactured in the U.S. and it has been a supurb firearm that I would depend on any day of the week, as good today as when it was born. "Ma Ma Mia, it's a Beretta"!


----------



## donn12 (Jan 1, 2012)

http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p502/donn127/IMG_1884.jpg
http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p502/donn127/IMG_1881.jpg
http://i1153.photobucket.com/albums/p502/donn127/IMG_1886.jpg


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

that's a beauty, I really like that laser and great shooting. Congrats.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

prepare to do a lot of smiling :mrgreen:


----------



## firemanjones (Nov 13, 2011)

Nice choice!


----------



## LeoM (Jul 7, 2011)

Three 92fs models, and one Brigader elite in my 9mm stables. I replace the recoil spring yearly. I also up the spring rate to 15 lb, the factory is 13. An AMU armorer told me this is worth doing. I have shot thousands of rounds since my first Beretta in the mid 90's. I never broke any thing. I keep the reasonably clean and lubricated. That is really it. BTW, I change the recoil springs on everything I shot/carry every year, it is not something extra I do for Berettas only. Good gun, you will enjoy it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

The 92F, in my humble opinion, is the quint-essential 9mm pistol. I love mine so much that I just can't put it into words. Enjoy yours!:smt1099


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Some Beretta enthusiasts will say that they think that Italian made Beretta's are a slight bit tighter, and shoot better.......I have a U.S. made 96, and an Italian made 84fs. I think that most would say that there is no ascernable difference between the two, U.S. or Italy, but I will say that my Italian made 84 is alot tighter than my 96. It may be comparing apples to oranges, but I am currently looking for a 96 inox, and would prefer an Italian one, thats just me......


----------



## berettabone (Jan 23, 2012)

Otherwise, I think you made an excellent choice....I think that Beretta's are the best handguns out there for me....nice trigger, large ejection port, accurate out of the box, nice weight, nice grip feel...I could go on and on....can you tell I like Beretta's?


----------



## donn12 (Jan 1, 2012)

I actually wanted an Italian model but backed out based on what I read about finished problems on the recent INOX models. I saw one that looked suspect so I passed on it and ordered one made in the US.


----------



## fast20 (Sep 12, 2011)

love my berettas


----------

